# Brinkman electric won't get up to temp.



## pimpc1972 (Jun 30, 2008)

I've seen alot of mods on this board but they all seem to deal with regulating temps. I don't think the element can be altered to generate more heat so I've been thinking of changing it out to one of the propane "afterburners". Before I do this does anyone know of a way to boost the output of my Brinkman electric? BTW, smoker is not on a ext. cord.
Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## flash (Jun 30, 2008)

I think it original only worked in the 250 to 275 range....correct??


----------



## pimpc1972 (Jun 30, 2008)

I've never been able to get it above 250. And if it would do that I would be fine. But it's struggling to hit 200.


----------



## frieza79 (Jul 4, 2008)

I could never get mine to go above 200 either.
I tried a few things that seemed to work.

1. make sure the extension cord is rated high enough for the amperage.
2. make sure the extension cord is as short as possible.
3. Make sure there isnt any wind.
3. Cover the smoker with an old towel or sleeping bag (takes care of #3 too)


----------



## gyasim (Jul 8, 2008)

I think wind is your biggest culprit!

Mine runs really really really hot. Especially down here in the ATL heat. I often have to add ice to regulate the temp. However for the recent holiday i packed up the smoker and took it to the rental beach house in NC. When i put the smoker on the back deck facing the atlantic i could not get over 180 due to the breeze (which didn't seem bad). When i moved it to the car port out front i got a static 237 from 9am till about 4pm, then the wind started to win the battle. 

So to conclude, Wind plays a HUGE factor, as well as outdoor temp., but with it being pretty nice out everywhere for the next month or 2, there is no need to worry about temp.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 8, 2008)

My electric ECB is goin on 8 yrs old, only replaced the element once!
What are you measuring temp with and where at??
Theyr'e set from the factory at 245* which is perfect for smoking, no mods needed!
I would be concerned about adding gas as theres no venting on that unit...


----------



## mulepackin (Jul 8, 2008)

I use an ECB element in my freezer conversion. No trouble reaching 250 deg. I tend to agree with all the other possibilities put forth: cord sized and length, and heat loss from wind, etc.


----------

